# Adding shrimp to a community tank?



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

My daughter wants to add some shrimp to our tank. I wouldn't mind. It's not like the tank needs more cleaning so it's really just to add another interesting animal without adding another school of fish. The trouble isn't so much the fish, cherry barbs and emerald catfish, as it may be the water. I've done a bit of looking but there are so many species it's almost like starting over again with the fish.

Has anyone kept shrimp in a hard water tank? Around 20dGH, usually lower but my source is higher. Temperature is 78ish and pH 7.8ish.

Water flow is going to be reduced in a while so nothing that fan feeds.

Ideas would be appreciated. The LFS just says, "these are fine" but have no idea really.

Jeff.


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

My water is similar to yours, my gh is 19. I have kept Cherry Red Shrimp in community aquariums with a range of fish nd they have flourished!

Started off with 12 origionally and didnt see them for around 3months while they settled and now theyre everywhere! Got roughly 400 between 2 tanks. As long as you have lots of hiding places for them and plenty of plant growth they should be fine.

I started my stepdad off with a small breeding group of 12 and his are doing ok, thats in the wsame tank as tiger barbs.

They are fascinating to watch!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I keep cherry shrimp in communtiy tank's but seldom see babies.
Adult's seem to thrive, and number's are increasing but just as mentioned,,lot's of hiding places are needed.
I routinely see cory's,and tetra's snatch up the babies but some must escape to the plant's.wood,rock's.


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

The green bushy looking plant in front of the red tiger lotus is where i find most of the shrimplets, if i disturb it theres loads of the little things


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I think my daughter will be pleased that we are going to be able to try some shrimp. I'll wait until next month though. Busy here, off to Florida for a couple weeks, not a great time to leave her alone with new fish stuff.

How much of a load, if any, are they on a tank, biologically speaking? Molinious, you mention 400 in 2 tanks?

BTW, in your tank shot, what the heck is that long plant going up the middle?

Thanks,

Jeff.


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

There is actually 2 of them, one at each end. The one in the picture is Crinum Natans and the other is a broader leafed variant


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

Heres how well your future shrimp could do, take a guess what allthe pinkish blips are haha

Also the broad leaf variant of the plant is in view


----------



## Nilet699 (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy moly! Thats a lot of shrimp! You sell them etc? Or just really like them!??!


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Crap, that's a lot of shrimp... Feel a stir fry coming on....:shock::lol:

Jeff.


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

Luckily iv got an arrangement with my LFS who have agreed to take some off me in exchange for store credit, i already provide them with assasin snails. 

Oh and thats just one half of one tank there in! There also in my other 36gal in similar numbers

As stated in my origional reply i started with 12


----------

